# Seminars in MN!!!



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Schutzhund seminars
PM me and I will email the registration forms to you

DEAN CALDERON PROTECTION SEMINAR MARCH 26-27, 2011 University of MN Livestock Arena
$80 per day, $20 to audit hosted by Minnesota Valley Schutzhund verein. http://www.mvsv.org


GREG DOUD SEMINAR: Obedience and Protection May 6,7,8, 2011 
One week before the North Americans!
$85 per day working spot $225 for all three days. $35 to audit.
This will be at the MVSV outdoor training site near Cottage Grove, MN

PM me if you are interested in coming and I'll email you the registration.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I wish Dean still lived in OK, I might have seriously considered SchH with Havoc. It seems as soon as I moved from OR to OK he moved out.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Bump! We still have working spots available!!!


----------

